# [solved]issue with Epson Perfection 1670 Scanner

## nightcast2000

Hi all,

       I'm having trouble with my Epson Perfection Scanner on usb. I've emerged xsane and iscan with their dependencies, I've made sure that myself and root are part of the scanner group.

I have also downloaded the firmware for my scanner, and have put it into /usr/share/sane/snapscan. I believe I have given the firmware the right permissions. I have also edited epson.conf to make sure it detected my scanner, and snapscan.conf. I have also made a 40-libsane.rules in /etc/udev/rules.d.

I have a custom 3.19-rc3 kernel I have made sure that the usb modules were compiled.

The problem is that xsane is still thinks my webcam is the scanner!

Here are the outputs that I have so far:

```
sane-find-scanner

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x011f [EPSON Scanner]) at libusb:006:004

could not fetch string descriptor: Pipe error

could not fetch string descriptor: Pipe error

could not fetch string descriptor: Pipe error

could not fetch string descriptor: Pipe error

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04e8, product=0x6860) at libusb:005:003

found USB scanner (vendor=0x041e [Creative Labs], product=0x405b [Live! Cam Notebook Ultra]) at libusb:005:002

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

  # You may want to run this program as root to find all devices. Once you

  # found the scanner devices, be sure to adjust access permissions as

  # necessary.

```

```
sudo scanimage -L 

device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname Live! Cam Notebook Ultra virtual device
```

```
sudo dmesg | grep usb -i

[    1.394215] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    1.394578] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    1.394909] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    1.395262] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    1.981181] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.043022] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.043379] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.043971] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.044295] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.0-rc3+ xhci-hcd

[    2.044645] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:04:00.0

[    2.045071] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.046190] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.046852] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    2.047177] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.047805] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.048123] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.0-rc3+ xhci-hcd

[    2.048454] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:04:00.0

[    2.048864] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.050025] xhci_hcd 0000:05:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    2.111829] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.112172] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.112774] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.113120] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.0-rc3+ xhci-hcd

[    2.113450] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:05:00.0

[    2.113862] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.114976] xhci_hcd 0000:05:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    2.115640] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    2.115965] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.116594] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.116913] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.0-rc3+ xhci-hcd

[    2.117235] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:05:00.0

[    2.117674] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.118395] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.119494] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    2.127287] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.127672] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.127998] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.128595] usb usb5: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.128940] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.0-rc3+ ehci_hcd

[    2.129263] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    2.129681] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.130891] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    2.138288] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.138653] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.139025] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.139623] usb usb6: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.139977] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.0-rc3+ ehci_hcd

[    2.140304] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    2.140719] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.141934] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    2.149299] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.149662] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.149987] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.157747] usb usb7: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.158095] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.0-rc3+ ehci_hcd

[    2.158420] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.2

[    2.158927] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.160061] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.161249] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    2.216358] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.216711] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.217317] usb usb8: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.217665] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.0-rc3+ ohci_hcd

[    2.217988] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    2.218429] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.219661] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 9

[    2.275365] usb usb9: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.276764] usb usb9: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.277417] usb usb9: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.277738] usb usb9: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.0-rc3+ ohci_hcd

[    2.278060] usb usb9: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    2.278528] hub 9-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.280467] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 10

[    2.336406] usb usb10: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.336760] usb usb10: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.337358] usb usb10: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.337678] usb usb10: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.0-rc3+ ohci_hcd

[    2.338028] usb usb10: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    2.338505] hub 10-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.339694] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 11

[    2.395428] usb usb11: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.395755] usb usb11: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.396380] usb usb11: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    2.396701] usb usb11: Manufacturer: Linux 3.19.0-rc3+ ohci_hcd

[    2.397023] usb usb11: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.0

[    2.397519] hub 11-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.398627] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.398987] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    2.399345] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.399694] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

[    2.400047] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic

[    2.400383] usbserial: USB Serial support registered for generic

[    2.403006] usbcore: registered new interface driver synaptics_usb

[    2.405143] usbcore: registered new interface driver sq930x

[    2.405518] usbcore: registered new interface driver vc032x

[    2.407958] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.408293] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    2.432546] usb 5-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    2.545384] usb 6-4: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    2.601379] usb 9-2: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[    2.650655] usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=041e, idProduct=405b

[    2.650981] usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.651338] usb 5-1: Product: Live! Cam Notebook Ultra

[    2.651692] usb 5-1: Manufacturer: Creative Labs

[    2.665294] usb 6-4: New USB device found, idVendor=04b8, idProduct=011f

[    2.665638] usb 6-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.665980] usb 6-4: Product: EPSON Scanner

[    2.666332] usb 6-4: Manufacturer: EPSON

[    2.769393] usb 6-5: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[    2.770459] usb 9-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04d9, idProduct=1503

[    2.770828] usb 9-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.771155] usb 9-2: Product: USB Keyboard

[    2.771484] usb 9-2: Manufacturer:  

[    2.785711] input:   USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb9/9-2/9-2:1.0/0003:04D9:1503.0001/input/input17

[    2.837567] hid-generic 0003:04D9:1503.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:13.0-2/input0

[    2.839435] usb 5-2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    2.859538] input:   USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb9/9-2/9-2:1.1/0003:04D9:1503.0002/input/input18

[    2.885406] usb 6-5: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=1003

[    2.885767] usb 6-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    2.886094] usb 6-5: Product: External HDD    

[    2.886417] usb 6-5: Manufacturer: Western Digital 

[    2.886763] usb 6-5: SerialNumber: 57442D574341563930323335373935

[    2.887423] usb-storage 6-5:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    2.888011] scsi host10: usb-storage 6-5:1.0

[    2.910451] hid-generic 0003:04D9:1503.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:13.0-2/input1

[    2.958571] usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=6860

[    2.958898] usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4

[    2.959234] usb 5-2: Product: SAMSUNG_Android

[    2.959558] usb 5-2: Manufacturer: SAMSUNG

[    2.959901] usb 5-2: SerialNumber: 000953423ee33f

[    3.323412] usb 9-3: new low-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[    3.471440] usb 9-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0000, idProduct=0538

[    3.471780] usb 9-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    3.472106] usb 9-3: Product:  USB OPTICAL MOUSE

[    3.478723] input:  USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb9/9-3/9-3:1.0/0003:0000:0538.0003/input/input19

[    3.479535] hid-generic 0003:0000:0538.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [ USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:13.0-3/input0

```

I hope that someone can help me with this.

Regards,

            Nightcast2000Last edited by nightcast2000 on Sat Jan 17, 2015 1:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nightcast2000,

I thought I had one of these but on closer inspection, mine is a 1650, which wants an entrely different driver.

Anyway from your post,

```
found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x011f [EPSON Scanner]) at libusb:006:004

could not fetch string descriptor: Pipe error 
```

Your scanner is detected then won't talk to the host.

As an aside, SANE will capture images from your webcam too which is what its offering to do.

Your USB Bus 006 looks very busy. 

```
[    2.138653] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.139025] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.139623] usb usb6: Product: EHCI Host Controller 

...

[    2.665294] usb 6-4: New USB device found, idVendor=04b8, idProduct=011f

[    2.665638] usb 6-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.665980] usb 6-4: Product: EPSON Scanner 

...

[    2.885406] usb 6-5: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=1003

[    2.885767] usb 6-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    2.886094] usb 6-5: Product: External HDD   

[    2.886417] usb 6-5: Manufacturer: Western Digital
```

If your USB HDD is bus powered, it needs a whole bus to itself or the bus may not work properly with other devices. Each xHCI bus can provide 900mA for all connected devices. Each EHCI or OHCI can only provide 500mA 

```
lsusb -v
```

will show the power required from the bus fur each item.  If the device has its own power brick, it will need very little from the USB bus.

So far so good, its seen by both the kernel and sane-find-scanner. 

You do indeed need firmware, according to the Ubuntu Forums

You can put the firmware anywhere but must not change the file name.  

You will need to restart saned if its running.

 *nightcast2000 wrote:*   

> I have also edited epson.conf ...

 but you should be using the SnapScan Backend, which I think has its own .conf file

This may mean that the firmware is not being found.

...

----------

## nightcast2000

Hi NeddySeagoon,

                         I've looked at "lsusb -v" and here are the resutls:

```
Bus 006 Device 005: ID 1058:1003 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. WD Elements Desktop (WDE1UBK)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1058 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.

  idProduct          0x1003 WD Elements Desktop (WDE1UBK)

  bcdDevice            1.75

  iManufacturer           1 Western Digital 

  iProduct                2 External HDD    

  iSerial                 3 57442D574341563930323335373935

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                2mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk-Only

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Bus 006 Device 004: ID 04b8:011f Seiko Epson Corp. GT-8400UF [Perfection 1670/1670 PHOTO]

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class

  bDeviceSubClass       255 Vendor Specific Subclass

  bDeviceProtocol       255 Vendor Specific Protocol

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x04b8 Seiko Epson Corp.

  idProduct          0x011f GT-8400UF [Perfection 1670/1670 PHOTO]

  bcdDevice            1.07

  iManufacturer           1 EPSON

  iProduct                2 EPSON Scanner

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           39

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              16

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class

  bDeviceSubClass       255 Vendor Specific Subclass

  bDeviceProtocol       255 Vendor Specific Protocol

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered
```

The scanner does have a "brick" to power it. The external hardrive is powered by it's own power adapter via the mains.

I've edited my snapscan.conf and I'm going to reboot to see if that's any help.

Regards,

            Nightcast2000

----------

## nightcast2000

*update*

I made sure in epson.conf and epson2.conf had all the necessary lines commented out. I had adjusted snapscan.conf to point to my ESFW30.BIN file in /usr/share/sane/snapscan directory. I also ran "sudo  chmod 755 /usr/share/sane/snapscan/ESFW30.BIN" I also made the file with the groups as user as root and the group scanner. I rebooted, but still no luck   :Sad: 

Regards,

            Nightcast2000

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nightcast2000,

 *ubuntuforums wrote:*   

> Edit /etc/saned.d/snapscan.conf and change the line...

 

Thats not the  /usr/share/sane/snapscan directory.

/usr/share is freely updated by package updates.  

SANE conf files in use are usually in /etc/saned.d/ so your scanner setup does not get overwritten every time you update SANE.

Look in dmesg for firmware loading/not loading messages.

The kernel leaves things here, the user space snapscan driver may not.

----------

## nightcast2000

Hi NeddySeagoon,

                          I had moved my ESFW30.BIN firmware file into the /etc/sane.d/ directory, I have kept the file properties the same. I have adjusted the snapscan.conf located in /etc/sane.d.

Here is what I have in the file:

```
#------------------------------ General -----------------------------------

# Change to the fully qualified filename of your firmware file, if

# firmware upload is needed by the scanner

firmware /etc/sane.d/ESFW30.BIN

# If not automatically found you may manually specify a device name.

# For USB scanners also specify bus=usb, e.g.

#/dev/usb/scanner0 bus=usb

# For SCSI scanners specify the generic device, e.g. /dev/sg0 on Linux.

# /dev/sg0

#---------------------------------------------------------------------------

# No changes should be necessary below this line

#---------------------------------------------------------------------------

#-------------------------- SCSI scanners ----------------------------------

# These SCSI devices will be probed automatically

scsi AGFA * Scanner

scsi COLOR * Scanner

scsi Color * Scanner

scsi ACERPERI * Scanner

#--------------------------- USB scanners -----------------------------------

# These USB devices will be probed automatically

# (This will currently work only on Linux)

# Benq/Acer/Vuego 310U

usb 0x04a5 0x1a20

usb 0x04a5 0x1a26

# Benq/Acer/Vuego 320U

usb 0x04a5 0x2022

# Benq/Acer/Vuego 620U / 620UT

usb 0x04a5 0x1a2a

usb 0x04a5 0x2040

# Benq/Acer/Vuego 640U

usb 0x04a5 0x2060

# Benq/Acer/Vuego 640BU

usb 0x04a5 0x207e

# Benq/Acer/Vuego 640BT

usb 0x04a5 0x20be

# Benq/Acer/Vuego 1240U

usb 0x04a5 0x20c0

# Benq/Acer/Vuego 3300 / 4300

usb 0x04a5 0x20b0

# Benq/Acer/Vuego 4300

usb 0x04a5 0x20de

# Benq 5000E / 5000U

usb 0x04a5 0x20f8

# Benq 5000

usb 0x04a5 0x20fc

# Benq/Acer 5300

usb 0x04a5 0x20fe

# Benq 5250C

usb 0x04a5 0x2137

# Agfa 1236U

usb 0x06bd 0x0002

# Agfa 1212U

usb 0x06bd 0x0001

usb 0x06bd 0x2061

# Agfa Snapscan e10

usb 0x06bd 0x2093

# Agfa Snapscan e20

usb 0x06bd 0x2091

# Agfa Snapscan e25

usb 0x06bd 0x2095

# Agfa Snapscan e26

usb 0x06bd 0x2097

# Agfa Snapscan e40

usb 0x06bd 0x208d

# Agfa Snapscan e42

usb 0x06bd 0x20ff

# Agfa Snapscan e50

usb 0x06bd 0x208f

# Agfa Snapscan e52

usb 0x06bd 0x20fd

# Epson Perfection 660

usb 0x04b8 0x0114

# Epson Perfection 1670

usb 0x04b8 0x011f

# Epson Perfection 2480

usb 0x04b8 0x0121

# Epson Perfection 3490

usb 0x04b8 0x0122

# Epson Stylus CX-1500

usb 0x04b8 0x080c

```

Here is the contents of my epson.conf:

```
# epson.conf

#

# here are some examples for how to configure the EPSON backend

#

# SCSI scanner:

scsi EPSON

# for the GT-6500:

#scsi "EPSON SC"

#

# Parallel port scanner:

#pio 0x278

#pio 0x378

#pio 0x3BC

#

# USB scanner:

# There are two different methods of configuring a USB scanner: libusb and the kernel module

# For any system with libusb support (which is pretty much any recent Linux distribution) the

# following line is sufficient. This however assumes that the connected scanner (or to be more

# accurate, it's device ID) is known to the backend. 

#usb

# For libusb support for unknown scanners use the following command

#usb 0x1d6b 0x011f

# e.g.:

# usb 0x4b8 0x110

# And for the scanner module, use the following configuration:

#usb /dev/usbscanner0

#usb /dev/usb/scanner0

```

And finally, my epson2.conf:

```
# epson2.conf

#

# here are some examples for how to configure the EPSON2 backend

# SCSI

scsi EPSON

# for the GT-6500:

#scsi "EPSON SC"

# Parallel port

#pio 0x278

#pio 0x378

#pio 0x3BC

# USB

#usb

# For libusb support for unknown scanners use the following command

# usb <product ID> <device ID>

# e.g.:

# usb 0x4b8 0x110

# Network

# 

# net 192.168.1.123

net autodiscovery

```

I hope this helps,

Regards,

            Nightcast2000

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Nightcast2000,

The file /etc/sane.d/dll.conf determines which backends are loaded and used to search for scanners.

snapscan must be listed there and not commented out.

Your epson.conf and epson2.conf files will not be used as these backends cannot find your scanner.

Indeed, in my dll.conf, epson is commented out.  Anyway, they are set up to only detect SCSI connected scanners and your scanner is USB.

Do not confuse the vendor of your scanner (Epson) with the SANE driver you need. 

Do you still get 

```
found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x011f [EPSON Scanner]) at libusb:006:004

could not fetch string descriptor: Pipe error 
```

from sane-find-scanner or has the error changed?

Are you running sane-find-scanner as root?

This will avoid potential permissions issues.

----------

## nightcast2000

Hi NeddySeagoon,

                          I've followed your advice and had edited my /etc/sane.d/dll.conf. I uncommented the snapscan option and commented out all except net, epson, and snapscan. The great news is that my scanner works with xsane   :Smile:  I want to thank you very much with your help.

Regards,

            Nightcast2000

----------

